# GEWINNT eine Kaitum XP Waist Bag von Scierra



## Slappy (30. September 2020)

Ich mag solche Gewinnspiele. 
Ich sage mal 46cm


----------



## Sebastian Hiebsch (30. September 2020)

Der Fisch ist 39 cm


----------



## Ron73 (30. September 2020)

Endlich wieder Gewinnspiele .
Ich schätze diesen wunderschönen Fisch auf 49 cm.


----------



## Michael.S (30. September 2020)

39,6 cm


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. September 2020)

38 cm


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

44 cm.

Btw... Anglern Taschen zu offerieren ist wie ein Ring, sie zu knechten, zu binden und...!


----------



## TrevorMcCox (30. September 2020)

41,5 cm


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2020)

42 cm


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Boardie mit dem genauesten Ergebnis (auf ganze Zentimeter) gewinnt



Zur Erinnerung


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2020)

48cm


----------



## Skott (30. September 2020)

52cm


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2020)

Glatt Fuffzich. (50cm)


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2020)

49 und 48 war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Ich korrigiere 47cm


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. September 2020)

32 cm inklusive Schwanzflosse!


----------



## Jason (30. September 2020)

Ich tippe auch auf 47cm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

42 cm. tippe ich mal.

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## Nuesse (30. September 2020)

38 cm


----------



## trawar (30. September 2020)

Ziemlich genau 41cm!


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2020)

ich schreibe klein

27cm
lg nobbi


----------



## Lil Torres (30. September 2020)

47cm


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Ihr könnt jetzt aufhören zu tippen. Die realistisch erscheinenden Größen wurden alle schon genannt. Ober will jemand eine viertel Tasche haben?


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr könnt jetzt aufhören zu tippen. Die realistisch erscheinenden Größen wurden alle schon genannt. Ober will jemand eine viertel Tasche haben?


Wenn zwei richtig getippt haben, werden die beiden mit der Tasche zusammengebunden und gehen an dann nur noch zu zweit los. 
Man sollte eh nicht alleine durchs Wasser waten.


----------



## rippi (30. September 2020)

200 cm!


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2020)

Ich würde sie etwa auf zweieinhalb Pfund schätzen.


----------



## sprogoe (30. September 2020)

51,5 cm


----------



## summa4ever (30. September 2020)

35 cm


----------



## phirania (30. September 2020)

Schätze mal 47,7 cm


----------



## Malachin (30. September 2020)

Ich würde mal so 44cm in den Raum werfen ;o)


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich sage mal 45 cm

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rannebert (30. September 2020)

Ich schätze 43cm


----------



## einfach_chris (30. September 2020)

39 cm


----------



## Seele (30. September 2020)

Wunderschönes 46cm langes Männchen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2020)

45 cm


----------



## Michael_05er (30. September 2020)

43cm


----------



## Seatrout (30. September 2020)

48cm


----------



## Blueser (30. September 2020)

49cm ...


----------



## Tigersclaw (30. September 2020)

52 cm

grüße


----------



## Bilch (30. September 2020)

Glaube 41 oder 42, da diese Nummern schon gewählt wurden und ich nicht will, dass das Los entscheidet, sage ich
*40 cm*


----------



## Bilch (30. September 2020)

@rippi und @Minimax, das ist keine Moorforelle bzw. kein Rotpunktdöbel, hier wird anders gemessen.


----------



## ollidi (30. September 2020)

44 cm


----------



## rippi (30. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @rippi und @Minimax, das ist keine Moorforelle bzw. kein Rotpunktdöbel, hier wird anders gemessen.


Bilch, weil du es bist und dies eine Forellentasche ist, werde ich, wenn ich die Tasche gewinnen sollte, sie dem Teamleiter der Sektion Salmo überlassen. Ich denke, dass die Tasche dort sein sollte. Dementsprechend verändere ich meine Schätzung auf 38 cm. UUND: Ich fordere @Minimax auf, dies auch zu tun!


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Bilch, weil du es bist und dies eine Forellentasche ist, werde ich, wenn ich die Tasche gewinnen sollte, sie dem Teamleiter der Sektion Salmo überlassen. Ich denke, dass die Tasche dort sein sollte. Dementsprechend verändere ich meine Schätzung auf 38 cm. UUND: Ich fordere @Minimax auf, dies auch zu tun!



gerne, Forellentaschen für @Bilch sei´s Panier, aber 38 cm hast Du doch schon jetzt gesagt?
Ich glaub da mehr so an 46cm


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2020)

Ich sag 47cm.


----------



## Oanga83 (30. September 2020)

43cm


----------



## Mikesch (1. Oktober 2020)

49 cm


----------



## Salt (1. Oktober 2020)

56cm


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Oktober 2020)

47cm


----------



## Silvio.i (1. Oktober 2020)

dann nehme ich mal 51cm.


----------



## Orothred (1. Oktober 2020)

Die kann nur 42cm lang sein


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich tippe auf 39cm.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage 50cm


----------



## wwiewambo (1. Oktober 2020)

ich sage 53cm


----------



## Holly-Le (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage 43cm


----------



## Jason_A (1. Oktober 2020)

Würde sagen 48 cm


----------



## assi (1. Oktober 2020)

51,5cm


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (2. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
mein Tipp: 44 cm.


----------



## kv2408 (2. Oktober 2020)

Mein Tipp, 41cm


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich vertraue mal der Schwarmintelligenz und sage 45cm, das ist der Durchschnitt bis jetzt ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube, die meisten sind etwas groß ,mit ihren Schätzungen,
deshalb nehme ich,........... 37 cm.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Oktober 2020)

sehr schöner Fisch! 
ich tippe auf 38 cm

wie ist das bei Mehrfachbenennung, wird das dann verlost oder gilt: wer zuerst kommt...?


----------



## Jason (2. Oktober 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> sehr schöner Fisch!
> ich tippe auf 38 cm
> 
> wie ist das bei Mehrfachbenennung, wird das dann verlost oder gilt: wer zuerst kommt...?


Der Ablauf ist doch oben bestens beschrieben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Ablauf ist doch oben bestens beschrieben.


achja, ich Blindfisch, auch noch in fett 
dennoch danke


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehme die 52cm...


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Oktober 2020)

51,9 cm


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2020)

46cm


----------



## angelschorsch (3. Oktober 2020)

49 cm


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage es sind 54 cm


----------



## Moringotho (3. Oktober 2020)

sers,

der fisch hat 37cm.

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps warum grade eine forelle?? mit denen hab ichs eh net so


----------



## Ostseesilber (3. Oktober 2020)

43 cm ist die Süße...


----------



## zandertex (3. Oktober 2020)

44 cm


----------



## SpH1nX (4. Oktober 2020)

56 cm


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (5. Oktober 2020)

ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG!
*46 cm* ist der Fisch lang...
Richtig getippt haben Slappy, Seele, Minimax und NaabMäx.
Der Zufallsgenerator hat den Namen *@Slappy als Gewinner* ausgespuckt. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. (Bitte Adresse als PN)!
Das nächste Schätzspiel kommt bestimmt...
Bis dahin - viel Spaß im Board!


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG!
> *46 cm* ist der Fisch lang...
> Richtig getippt haben Slappy, Seele, Minimax und NaabMäx.
> Der Zufallsgenerator hat den Namen *@Slappy als Gewinner* ausgespuckt.
> ...



@Slappy Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur tollen Angeltasche- das war doch ein Spass!
GIbts eigentlich einen Trostpreis, z.B. ne Digitalwaage, für die anderen Schätzer die richtig gelegen haben?
vielen Dank für das lustige und spannende Schätzspiel,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (5. Oktober 2020)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. 
Nachdem ich mit meinen 45cm knapp daneben lag, bin ich auch zufrieden, über meine gute Schätzung. Aber Forellen sind ja eh meine Hauptbeute, da kenne ich mich halt gut aus. Bei Karpfen sähe es evtl. schon anders aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> GIbts eigentlich einen Trostpreis, z.B. ne Digitalwaage, für die anderen Schätzer die richtig gelegen haben?


Auf keinen Fall! Wenn Du endlich die Waage bekämst, wär doch hier die Luft raus und das AB würde in der Gleichgültigkeit versinken. Diese Kuh melken wir, solange sie noch Milch gibt!


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Wenn Du endlich die Waage bekämst, wär doch hier die Luft raus und das AB würde in der Gleichgültigkeit versinken. Diese Kuh melken wir, solange sie noch Milch gibt!



Verflixt, die Suppe hab ich mir wohl selbst eingebrockt.
Aber egal es gibt ja in Zukunft noch allerlei Schönes zu gewinnen!


----------



## Slappy (5. Oktober 2020)

Wie cool. Vielen vielen vielen Dank


----------



## wolverine 7878 (5. Oktober 2020)

Größe: 40 cm. tight lines


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.


----------



## Seele (5. Oktober 2020)

@Slappy  war auch der erste der getippt hat, der hat's verdient, Glückwunsch. 

@wolverine 7878 auch oder gerade weils dein erster Beitrag war, bisschen lesen hätte geholfen, das Gewinnspiel ist bereits vorbei 46cm hatte die Relle...


----------



## Bilch (5. Oktober 2020)

@Slappy, gratuliere   , vlt. hat auch Dein "" dazugeholfen


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Oktober 2020)

@Slappy  Gratuliere !


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch ,@Slappy


----------



## trawar (5. Oktober 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit @Slappy


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Oktober 2020)

Slappi gratuliere dir recht herzlich. Hast du gut gemacht.


----------



## Jason (5. Oktober 2020)

@Slappy Glückwunsch zu wohlverdienten Tasche. Ich lag einen cm drüber. Die kannst du ja als Wichtelgeschenk beilegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nuesse (5. Oktober 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *46 cm* ist der Fisch lang..



Ist das notariell beglaubigt ?Ich hab gehört, Angler machen ihre Fische grösser als sie eigentlich sind.

Glückwunsch Slappy


----------



## Slappy (8. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche. 
Heute kam die Tasche bereits an. 

Im ersten Moment war ich sehr positiv überrascht. Die Tasche ist gut groß und bringt echt viel Stauraum mit. Die Reißverschlüsse sind sehr leichtgängig und relativ grob. Die Tasche ist auch sehr schön gepolstert und durch den breiten Gurt sehr angenehm zu tragen. 
Aber. 
Es hingen auch 2 Lose Fäden an der Tasche, worauf hin ich mir die Tasche genauer anschaute. 
Die Nähte sind alle einfache Einzelnähte die teilweise nicht gut abschließen. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn wie wir wissen sind die Nähte immer die Schwachstellen. Ich zumindest traue denen nicht und werde die Nähte von einer Kollegin überarbeiten lassen. 
Ansonsten freue ich mich sehr über die Tasche und hoffe das die sich in der Praxis genauso komfortabel präsentiert wie im ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Jason (8. Oktober 2020)

@Slappy die Nähte sind immer eine Schwachstelle. Dein Wichtepartner wird sich trotzdem freuen. 
Spaß beiseite, nochmals Glückwunsch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Oktober 2020)

41cm


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG!
> *46 cm* ist der Fisch lang...
> Richtig getippt haben Slappy, Seele, Minimax und NaabMäx.
> Der Zufallsgenerator hat den Namen *@Slappy als Gewinner* ausgespuckt.
> ...




Die Aktion ist beendet - ich schließe den Thread, bevor die Schätzerei hier munter weiter geht 
Das nächste Schätzspiel kommt bald!


----------

